# S4, RS4 Drivers - Cleaning advice needed



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

May seem a daft question but with regards to the aliminium look wing mirrors and window surrounds, how do you clean them with out them looking smudged/water marked

It may seem petty but not being able to get a satisfactory finish on my S5 is doing my head in. I dont want to use anything that would damage.

any advice gratefully received, also in the market for a new wax/polish want to try somthing different after having used autoglym for the last six years.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

e-cloth or equivalent Micro-Fibre cloth.

Never had any water marks or smudges since using e-cloths to dry the car.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, I am not convinced it is down to not drying properly, might be wrong, certainly the windonw trims on my bmw look a little dated and no amount of rubbing seems to bring them back.

Ths S5 mirrors once cleaned look as if they (belong on a lorry or a bus) have water stains on them despite washing rinsing and drying straight away, the aliminuium look mirror is just paint isnt it?

p.s. where do you get e cloths from?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For cleaning watermarks, finger marks from polished and brushed stainless steel taps etc at home, I use a bit of baby oil and a cloth. Then rub over with microcloth.

Comes up perfect.

May work on aluminium?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> Thanks for the reply, I am not convinced it is down to not drying properly, might be wrong, certainly the windonw trims on my bmw look a little dated and no amount of rubbing seems to bring them back.
> 
> Ths S5 mirrors once cleaned look as if they (belong on a lorry or a bus) have water stains on them despite washing rinsing and drying straight away, the aliminuium look mirror is just paint isnt it?
> 
> p.s. where do you get e cloths from?


www.e-cloth.uk.com

Not cheap but i've found them to be better than other Microfibre cloths i've used. They come in a variety of sizes & textures, but the standard 2 textures specifically for cars work a treat.

I think it is just paint on plastic, so they will dull very quickly but i've no idea what product if any will restore that. If this is happening to your S5, i'd consider going the warranty route, as mine at 6mths old still look near perfect.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Thanks

I dont think there is a problem, just my inability to clean it properly. my 5 year old BMW is showing signs of age on the window strips and certainly makes the car look old, just wondered if there was a magic remedy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Are S and RS mirrors not different then?

I thought the S mirrors were shinier. And didn't they used to be genuine aluminium too?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No idea, i think both models have plastic mirror housings, but i could be wrong.

Mine are not faded at all so i guess as the S5 in question can only be a couple of months old, perhaps they are made of different components.


----------



## ruttox (Apr 15, 2008)

This seems to be a massive problem for Audi. I am in discussions with their HQ to get my trim replaced under warranty. It's as if the rain/water/weather gets into the metal and stains it. I would trawl this and other forums and print off as much evidence as you can, then go and see your nearest dealer to get it sorted under warranty. [That's what I've done]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The original mirrors (S2?) were solid ,after that I think they were just covers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My S4 "shiny" mirrors don't suffer like this. I actually use a windscreen bug shifter on them and that's it.

I hadn't heard on this problem before. A big one for Audi but from their previous ways of dealing with problems I wouldn't hold your breath :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

My RS4 has two kinds of silver finish. There is one sort on the mirrors and another on the windscreen surround and the rear roof/body trim. The mirrors seem to be a smooth standard silver sprayed paint but the windscreen surround seems to be a metal coated finish.

The mirrors are no problem to clean - just treat as ordinary paint but the windscreen is a different story. When I first had the car I used a wax (Swissol) and it looked terrible. To cut a long story short, the best thing I have found is Maguires Paint cleanser. After applying it the alluminium surround it looks brand new whithout a trace of marking. It was also subject to finger marking very easily before I started using the Maguires paint cleanser. It now takes wax on top of the cleanser with no problem.

Hope that helps.

Graham


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just cleaned a S5 yesterday. I'm not convinced the mirror covers are plastic painted housings - could be wrong, but they didn't "feel" plastic.
The feel metallic - paineted or anodised? I'm not sure.

I know the RS6 mirror housings are cast aluminium and anodised.

The window trims on Audi and BM's are anodised aluminium and shouldn't be cleaned with any abrasive products or the anodising will fail and the alimnium will start corroding (white powder)

I'd also suspect Graham, that your windscreen surround is cast aluminium with an anodisised surface...be wary of using any abrasive product which I suspect the Megs product is!

The S5 had a small amount of staining on the housings which was easily shifted with some Klasse All-in-One...a non abrasive chemical paint cleaner come sealant.










Good stuff and works just as well on jaded window trims, plastics and paint ;leaving a bright, tough and long lasting finish on its own - can be waxed over, if needed, for additional protection.

Get it from Ron at www.motorgeek.co.uk.

While I have no association with Swissvax anymore, I still rate their products as some of the best available. High initial investment - but looked at in terms of cost per application, it will be on par with "off the shelf" products from AG, Megs etc.

Doodle to use, you don't have toi use it often and maintaining the finish couldn't be easier

Â£100.00 should see you set up with quality stuff that will last you around 3 years



















The lady owner of S5 was so impresed with with the ease of use and the results, she's going to put me out of a return visit :wink: 

Want to know more, drop me a mail.

Dave


----------

